# Técnicas de modulación digital



## laura (Abr 10, 2005)

Tengo que hacer un trabajo sobre las técnicas de modulación digital y no se por donde empezar, ni como seguir, ni nada. ¿alguien puede orientarme un poco para que pueda centrarme en el tema? gracias


----------



## JoseLeonardo (Abr 13, 2005)

Te recomomiendo que tomes los siguientes textos cuya complejidad es gradual. Primero te recomiendo que leas el libro Sistemas de Telecomunicaciones Electronicas de Tomasi, luego lee el libro Sistemas de Comunicaciones de Bruce Carlsson, y por ultimo el libro Sistemas de Comunicaciones de Haykin, tambien puedes tomar el texto de Comunicaciones Digitales de Proakis, pero estos dos ultimos textos requieren de un alto nivel matematico. 

Att: Jose Simancas


----------



## MIGUEL ANGEL (May 13, 2005)

Mi consejo es que primeramente busques los principios de la telemática, en libros que encuentras en universidades, y si puedes en internet, yo soy ingeniero en electrónica, y cuando hago un trabajo de cualquier tema primeramente busco los principios, ejemplo los amplificador que son circuitos regularmente de 6 patas, hago el dibujo, sus inicios, su capacidad, su utilización etc. espero que te haya servido algo.

hasta luego.


----------



## Johny (Abr 27, 2009)

hola, 
tengo que hacer un montaje de proyecto, que consiste en una señal de banda base que ingresa en un modulador 2psk y luego se transmite por conexion normal a un demodulador 2psk para optener la banda base denuevo, les agradeceria el esquema de circuito de los dos en este respecto .


----------

